# Ear canal lesion



## seslinger (May 21, 2010)

I have a doctor that is excising a "pedunculated lesion of the ear canal at the most lateral extent of the canal".  Pathology states "dermal nevus with atypia"

I'm not sure whether to use a 1---- code or maybe 69145?? Any help would be appreciated.

Sheila,CPC


----------



## terry4162 (May 21, 2010)

*Ear Canal Lesion*

The correct code is 69145.


----------



## seslinger (May 21, 2010)

thank you


----------

